# PC Power Supply



## jmdlcar (May 10, 2012)

The output are.

1.) 3.3 V / 17.0 A -- Process Silver Nitrate cell (Silver)
2.) 5.0 V / 22.0 A -- Open
3.) 12.0 V / 18.0 A -- Process Sulfuric Acid cell (Gold)

Will it put out enough power to do each but I know not at the same time?


----------



## MMFJ (May 11, 2012)

do a search for "cell power supply" (I did one as "silver cell power supply" and another "gold cell power supply") - you get loads of info....

Here's one I particularly like...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=11677&hilit=silver+cell+power+supply#p114267

tons of tips on this forum already - check that out first.


----------



## johnny309 (Oct 17, 2012)

The only thing...on this high amperage rate they have a safety shortcircuit protection....what means that the power supply will autoprotect itself in case of danger.
This is very well for it purpose(what it was designed for)....but for electrolisys....which you can leave it unattendent overnight...it is not good,because anode to cathode and electrolyte resistence can put the power supply in protection. :idea:


----------



## winterssoul (Dec 26, 2012)

yes it does have short circuit protection but a small resistor in series with the load should be able to take care of that, since it is in series with the cell the current running through it will be the same well at a lesser voltage with the correct resistor one can get 10V @18A from the 12V rails


----------



## scrappile (Dec 26, 2012)

it is really protection for the TTL stuff in the computer, 

take out the scr on the rail and it would not pop the fuse but it wouldn't stop ,...

take an automotive 12 volt relay , put coil leads with 12 out on power supply 

put a battery, and some kind of buzzer on the norm closed set of contacts, shuts down the relay closes and you hear it, 

only a battery because if main power is out would still buzz,


----------

